# Bad breath.



## Jxsn (May 6, 2012)

My Maltese is 10months and he has had really bad breath for the past month now. He ate dog poop a month ago and IDK ever since then it's smelled bad.
My mom and I have bought doggie toothbrush/toothpaste but it didn't work because he tried to bite us and got upset. And we also brought some dental doggie treats but it didn't work. He ate two and didn't wanna eat them anymore and it didn't change his bad breath at ALL. Anyone have advice? Please. It's horrible that my dog smells good everywhere BUT his mouth.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did the vet check his mouth for retained baby teeth when he was neutered? Maltese tend to have a problem with baby teeth not falling out on their own. If they aren't removed, they can decay and get infected. The infection can affect the permanent teeth, too. 

If this wasn't done already, have your vet check his teeth asap.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree with Marj, sounds like maybe retained baby teeth causing the problem.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with Marj. Also, do you brush his teeth? You should really be doing that everyday if you can, its really very important.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Bad breath is never normal in dogs- at 10 months old, I would consider retained baby teeth or other infection in the mouth. I highly doubt it is related to your dog eating poop once. I would take him to the vet to get his mouth checked out. Hope this helps!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Jusr read this post Becky has bad breath also these days , infection what are the signs besides bad breath , she refuses to let me check in her mouth but i can see that she has not lost her baby canine one of them she is 8 months old ????? 


Anna xoox


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

If there is a persistant foul order "bad breath" coming from your furbabies mouth it is time for the Vet to check it out. It is better to be safe than sorry and the cost will end up cheaper in the end. If you wait... it could lead to a costly dental and possible health issues.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Agree with the teeth thing. My 7 mo old female had horrible breath, then she lost a tooth that was a little fowl looking, bad breath went away shortly afterward. The vet has since checked her to make sure no further issues.


----------

